# Bath Day!



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some pics of Lizzie and her grooming process. For some reason I cannot capture her personality in photos. Could be the point and shoot camera? She still is not quite dry, but we are taking a break for now...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww Lizzie, bath day is rough! I recognize that rub the wet face on the rug move.

That adorable last picture proves all that work is worth it. What a sweetie she is!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So clean and pretty! Don't they look pathetic when they are wet though??! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You make me dizzy miss lizzie ! That song just came into my headound: What a nice clean girl.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, ya know, I could of posted those pics... LOL
soaking wet, looking like a rat... looks EXACTLY like Tillie when it's her bath day!! 
SO glad they put up with the bath and blow dry!!
Nothing sweeter than a soft, clean, snuggly pup!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww....sweet and clean and so cute! How long does the bow stay in??? (Yep I had a little skinny drowned rat in my laundry room tub yesterday that looked just like that! LOL)


----------

